# Starting an infoshop - Licensing Questions?



## christianarchy (Jan 24, 2011)

As some of you may know I'm a part of starting up an infoshop/community center here in the Central District of Seattle.
Stuff is moving along well but we're kinda at a stand-still as far as what sort of licensing we'll need for a space. I'm hoping we don't need a license - that'd be sweet!

Details;
-No paid staff - all volunteer run
-Will not "sell" anything (will encourage sliding scale donations for books, show entry, etc.)
-Will not be 501c3

We're renting the space now, have been working a lot on it, and will have it up to fire code.

Has anyone opened up a public space before? If we're not selling anything and violating fire/health codes, can people just come in?
I really have tried to research this stuff myself but couldn't find any good informtion honestly, and I'd love to hear from someone's personal xp so I'm more comfortable with opening it up and not jeopordizing the space.

Thanks!
Christopher


----------



## eske silver (Sep 25, 2012)

Contact the Longhaul Infoshop and Rock Paper Scissors in Oakland.
They will know a lot about starting up and getting rolling - Just make sure you cross-check with Seatle laws vs Ca - but I'm sure they might know some contacts up there for that, as well.
Good luck!


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 26, 2012)

Health and safety violations will get you closed until you correct the infractions. Otherwise, you can deal with issues as they are brought to light. Get your doors open. 

There will always be obstacles, don't let them be you.


----------

